# The Northern Motorcaravan Show, Knutsford.



## scottie

Hi All

I have just got back from Peterborough show Rally, there was 107 Members on the MHF Field,

Lets make the best of the " Northern Show"


Come along and Join us,

We have 22 members booked,
the more members we book the better pitch we get.
Hope to see you there.


scottie


----------



## scottie

*The Northern Motorcaravan Show, Knutsford*

Hi all

We have 23 members booked to attend The Northern Motorcaravan Show, Knutsford ,only 3 confirmed,can I remind all who intend going to this show that Booking will close at 9am on Friday 25th June. 
after that you will NOT be allowed to camp with MHF.

Warner's will not change members who have either booked for the wrong area or who try to book late.

the time to book is now.

Lets make this show one to remember and have a good time.

Thanks

scottie.

Rally Marshal


----------



## trevorf

Thanks for the reminder George, I have just ordered my tickets online.


Trevor


----------



## quartet

*south*

too south 4 me


----------



## clianthus

Hi george

I've booked and confirmed now as well  See you there


----------



## trevorf

George, what day/time will you be arriving to set up the MHF camp. If I have no work on that day I could pop up and help out if you wish.


Trevor


----------



## scottie

trevorf said:


> George, what day/time will you be arriving to set up the MHF camp. If I have no work on that day I could pop up and help out if you wish.
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trevor
Thanks for the offer,but they will only allow you on with a marshals pass,
we have to be there the day before the show starts to set up camp,if things change I will give you a buzz.
thanks for now
George


----------



## trevorf

Hi George, you could pretend to have a problem with your motorhome and I will turn up in my sign written van to "fix" it    


Trevor


----------



## geordie01

whats northern about knutsford


----------



## teemyob

*Northern*



geordie01 said:


> whats northern about knutsford


Well it is hardly the Midlands is it?

Where/How do we book?

™


----------



## clianthus

Hi geordie01

Well Knutsford it's definitely north from me :lol: :lol:

Hi teemyob

There are full booking instructions on the MHF Rally listing and a link to the organisers online booking:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=267


----------



## teemyob

*Bust*



clianthus said:


> Hi geordie01
> 
> Well Knutsford it's definitely north from me :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hi teemyob
> 
> There are full booking instructions on the MHF Rally listing and a link to the organisers online booking:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=267


The Link is Bust at the moment so just put us down on the list.

™


----------



## clianthus

Hi teemyob

Sorry about that, the Out & About (Warner's) website appears to be down at the moment, it's not our link. Probably be fine tomorrow.

In the meantime if you could provisionally add yourself to the MHF list of attendees, you will receive an automatic e-mail which you use to confirm when you have booked with Warner's the show organisers. 

Thanks.


EDIT

Sorry I see you've done that  so just confirm when you manage to book.


----------



## geordie01

*Re: Northern*



teemyob said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats northern about knutsford
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is hardly the Midlands is it?
> 
> Where/How do we book?
> 
> ™
Click to expand...

crikey it south of manchester and on my compass makes it not north of me. must have something to do with motorway signs that say the north. we only have the signs that say the south and scotland.


----------



## 1302

We are booked in 

Looking forward to it


----------



## clianthus

Hi teemyob

The link is working now so you can book with Warners.



Hi J99Dub

Have you booked with Warners? If you have, let me know and I'll confirm you on the MHF list.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

geordie01 said:


> whats northern about knutsford


This is something that's been nagging at me since we moved down here from North Yorkshire last September.

We're only just in North Staffordshire, the border with Cheshire is about 400yds away. When you put our post code into these internet things that allocate you to regions they invariably put us in 'North West'. However Staffordshire appears to be firmly regarded as part of the West Midlands.

So are we in the North (we're definitely south of Knutsford) or are we in the Midlands? local accents seem to vary between Scouse, Manc and a variation on Brum.

SDA


----------



## 1302

clianthus said:


> Hi teemyob
> 
> Hi J99Dub
> 
> Have you booked with Warners? If you have, let me know and I'll confirm you on the MHF list.


I just looked at the link on the email and clicked it so I guess I have done the job 

(but if you could check pls that would be great - 'real name Paul and Alison RILEY)

Ta


----------



## clianthus

Hi Paul & Alison

Just checked and you are all confirmed. See you at the show


----------



## 1302

Cheers C

How about we all have a 'username' sticker so we know who's who (and who we've fallen out with )

We have this on my New Beetle site










I've a sticker making pal so could get a price ...


----------



## trevorf

> How about we all have a 'username' sticker


There is one available somewhere on here (can't remember where)

You can download it, add your name and print it off on a sheet of A4 to put in your windscreen.

Maybe someone with a better memory than me can tell us where it is  

Trevor


----------



## clianthus

Hi

There is this one, not sure how big it is though:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/fileuploads/badge.jpg#get


----------



## trevorf

Thats the one - thanks



Trevor


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

I just realised that George forgot to mention in his first post that you save money by pre-booking your camping pitch with Motorhomefacts!

PLUS all pre-booked campers will be entered into a draw whereby one lucky camper will win £500.00.

If one of us won that, we could really have a party :lol:


----------



## scottie

Hi Vonnie

If you get this I have sent you a pm and an email re your friend.

thanks for now


scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi all
we now have 31 booked on to camp with MHF,11 have confirmed,
just a reminder that bookings close on the 25 th of June.

after that you will not be able to camp with MHF,and remember that you save money by pre-booking your camping pitch with Motorhomefacts! 

PLUS all pre-booked campers will be entered into a draw whereby one lucky camper will win £500.00. 


thanks
scottie


----------



## clianthus

Hi George (scottie)

Well we've got 12 confirmed now but we could really do with a few more.

So come on all you folks in the North West who haven't had a show in your area before, get booking so we can meet you all.


----------



## teemyob

*Meeting*

Just one question!

I intend to go Thursday and Mrs. TM will be meeting me there on Friday Evening.

She will be arriving by car so how does she gain entrance to park up next to the MH?

™


----------



## scottie

*Re: Meeting*



teemyob said:


> Just one question!
> 
> I intend to go Thursday and Mrs. TM will be meeting me there on Friday Evening.
> 
> She will be arriving by car so how does she gain entrance to park up next to the MH?
> 
> ™


Hi 
I am afraid Knutsford will be a new rally meeting place,we do not know much about the lay out yet,normally you would be sent your ticket that you display in the van and you would pick up your wrist bands when you arrive at the show,I presume you will need to meet her at the gate and give her here band,and maybe take your pass just in case.
any problems we should be able to sort out as rally marshals.
see you there

George 
scottie
rally marshal there for MHF


----------



## clianthus

Hi teemyob

When you arrive at the show in the motorhome, make sure you get 2 wristbands from the Warners marshals (You should get them anyway as I assume you will book for 2 adults). 

Explain the problem to the marshal, but I think they will just tell you to meet your wife at the gate on Friday evening with the ticket from your motorhome windscreen and the wristband for her.

The car and yourselves should then be allowed into the camping area. 

One of the members on here Polo, is a Warners marshal so if you want to double check you could PM her.


----------



## scottie

Hi Again

We are now up to 33 attendees for this show,17 have now confirmed.

that still leaves 17 spaces,

looking forward to meeting up with old friends and meeting new friends

see you there.


scottie.


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Scottie,

That's us booked in with Warners.
Can you add us to the 'Confirmed' list please.

Cheers


----------



## scottie

Hi Hezbez
I have confirmed you on the list.

looking forward to meeting up soon.


George

PS. Shopping list will follow soon.  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

scottie said:


> PS. Shopping list will follow soon.  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Happy to help :lol:


----------



## scottie

Hi Campers

Time is moving on,getting closer both to my holidays and for this rally.

We now have 37 booked,16 still to confirm,
we have the capacity for 50,

if it is the same as last years Northern we needed extra places

Come along and support this new venue,you never know you might like it,

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

see you there

George


----------



## glenm

Hi Scottie
I booked with warners on 17th of this month i thought they confirmed my booking direct ???
will be there friday night
cheers
james


----------



## scottie

glenm said:


> Hi Scottie
> I booked with warners on 17th of this month i thought they confirmed my booking direct ???
> will be there friday night
> cheers
> james


Hi James

I have confirmed you on our list.
See you there.
George


----------



## scottie

Hi Campers.


The closing date is now under 4 weeks,25.6.10 is the last date you can reserve a pitch to camp with a group.

We now have 22 confirmed to camp with MHF and 16 still unconfirmed,
We would like to meet up with more newbies as well as old friends,

We will be doing our usual ice breaker quiz, always good for a laugh,

Do we want to run a raffle for our chosen charity.?????????

Does any one want say a boules match,depending on space and ground conditions.

Your thoughts and ideas are always welcome.

scottie


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Scottie and Angie,
We won't be able to confirm until we get back from the Mosel meet. Unfortunately work keeps getting in the way of our planning. After managing to get the week off for Germany, we don't want to push our luck asking for another day off just yet!! It is bit of a hike for us to get to Knutsford so we really want to leave on the Friday morning. 
We will let you know as soon as we can. We do enjoy your drawing quizzes, they are good for getting everyone to meet each other, and help break the ice for the newcomers (or put them off coming again!!!!).
Hope to see you soon,
Colin and Sara


----------



## sprokit

scottie said:


> Hi Campers.
> 
> The closing date is now under 4 weeks,25.6.10 is the last date you can reserve a pitch to camp with a group.
> 
> We now have 22 confirmed to camp with MHF and 16 still unconfirmed,
> We would like to meet up with more newbies as well as old friends,
> 
> We will be doing our usual ice breaker quiz, always good for a laugh,
> 
> Do we want to run a raffle for our chosen charity.?????????
> 
> Does any one want say a boules match,depending on space and ground conditions.
> 
> Your thoughts and ideas are always welcome.
> 
> scottie


George

Still waiting for tickets to arrive from Warners, we'll be arriving Friday evening.

I'll bring the boules just in case a) the weather is favourable and b) the ground conditions will allow a game or two.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## georgiemac

Got our tickets yesterday - do we bring raffle prizes with us?


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Keith,the tickets have started to come out,if nothing by the end of this week,give either myself or jen a shout.

We are now up to 39 booked,still spaces left just over 3 weeks to think about it.
It has been suggested that I stick to fund raising for the rally group,so if no objections then we will hold a raffle,proceeds to the rally group

if you want to contribute an item for the raffle then please bring it with you,
thanks georgiemac for the offer of a prize.

bye for now

George


----------



## scottie

Hi
we now have 40 booked , 18 not confirmed for the Northern rally We still have places available,


george


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Could the following members please let us know if you have confirmed with warners

fdhadi	
storeman	
barney2	
JimM	*	
Elvis1709	
alandsue	
domannhal
Pluie2	
camoyboy *
teemyob	
johanesbruecke	
bigfoot
Sundial
GlynR 
sprokit *

Thanks for now
George


----------



## sprokit

*Northern Motorhome Show*

George

I can confirm I've booked with Warners but not yet received tickets, I have a booking reference number, so perhaps that's all the confirmation I'm going to get from them 8O

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Losos

*Re: Northern*



teemyob said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats northern about knutsford
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is hardly the Midlands is it?
> 
> Where/How do we book?
> 
> ™
Click to expand...

No it's not the Midlands, well not in my copy of Philips UK Road Maps :lol:

This might be the first show this year that I can get to, I have to wait a few days to be sure but will book on MHFacts before the deadline if I can make it.


----------



## scottie

Hi Keith
Thanks let us know how you get on.


George


----------



## clianthus

Hi Keith & George

Just to let you know that I got my ticket for the show last week, took a couple of weeks from booking to arrive, but they are obviously sending them out now.

I've confirmed you on the MHF list Keith.


----------



## JollyJack

We and sweeny have just booked and paid up looking forward to meeting everyone again.

Andrea, Bob & Ellie (sweltering in Spain)


----------



## scottie

JollyJack said:


> We and sweeny have just booked and paid up looking forward to meeting everyone again.
> 
> Andrea, Bob & Ellie (sweltering in Spain)


Hi

Thanks.

Some people have all the luck.some folks are stuck at work.

See you there.

George


----------



## sprokit

clianthus said:


> Hi Keith & George
> 
> Just to let you know that I got my ticket for the show last week, took a couple of weeks from booking to arrive, but they are obviously sending them out now.
> 
> I've confirmed you on the MHF list Keith.


Many thanks Jen - I'll let you know when they arrive (or otherwise) :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks George and Angie,

Wish we were at work earning all the money but someone has to keep our pensions going and we are as old as conkers :lol: 

(ps dont tell anyone we are not yet 50 hee hee)


----------



## scottie

Hi all

We have managed to up the number of available place to 60.

we have 44 booked now,

Booking close on the 25/06/10 so remember if you wish to camp with MHF then you have not much time left.


I be on holiday so will not be around to remind members before the closing date

hope to see you there,


George


----------



## scottie

Hi all
we still have 14 members need to confirm their place for this rally,
there are only 19 days left until advanced booking closes,
we have extra space now,we can have up to 60 units camping.

scottie.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Still 11 unconfirmed on the rally listy :roll: they being 

Sundial
bigfoot
Elvis1709
Pluie2
johnanesbruecke
fdhadi
teemyob
alandsue
camoyboy
barney2
storeman

If you could all be so kind as to let us know when you have booked with Warner's it would be much appreciated or if your not going also please let us know and we can take you off the rally list.

Last day for booking is 9am 26th June 2010.

Still room for a few more of you to join MHF there.


Jacquie


----------



## JimM

Do confirm me Jacquie booked and paid


----------



## LadyJ

JimM said:


> Do confirm me Jacquie booked and paid


Well done Jim 

any more now booked?????????????

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi Jac and Jim
Jac
Thanks,can you keep this post,keep it active,we are off to France tomorrow and might not get much chance to watch it,Jen is in Germany so she cant watch it either.
thanks

george


----------



## LadyJ

Will do me best George but i'm away as well :roll: might not have internet :roll: where we end up :lol: ok at the moment though still at Hamble

So come on you lot get your bums into gear and make life easy for us please :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you domannhall for letting me know you have booked  


Any more of you now booked??????????



Jcquie


----------



## Techno100

How do I confirm? it's not blatantly obvious :roll: 
Looking forwards to being part of the clan 8) and Bobby Davro :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Techno100 said:


> How do I confirm? it's not blatantly obvious :roll:
> Looking forwards to being part of the clan 8) and Bobby Davro :lol:


Hi Techno100

You should have got an e.mail when you added your name to the rally list, you click on the link in the e.,mail and that confirms you on the rally list. I will confirm you now any way 

Jacquie


----------



## Techno100

I got an email from warners but there is not a link to confirm?
Thanks Jacquie


----------



## Techno100

Doh! I found it  :lol:


----------



## fdhadi

Just booking on-line with Warners now. They're asking for my MHF membership number. Where do I find this please? 


OOPS Found it


----------



## fdhadi

Booked :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Frank, now have any more of you booked you only have 14 days left in which to book with Warner's





Jacquie


----------



## Techno100

C'mon :!: shake a leg you LOT!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you booked yet and any more thinking of going to Knutsford if so please do get a move on booking with Warners. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All

We now have 47 Booked room for 60 and 11 still unconfirmed.

we are in France at the mo so checking up on how things are going is patchy.

Would the unconfirmed please let us know if you are intending to come and camp with MHF
Thanks for now

scottie


----------



## JimM

Come on folks lets try the new venue fort the notheren rally there is still some spaces so any one not yet booked why not give Knutsford a try


----------



## LadyJ

and can those on the rally listy showing unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked. Ta


Jacquie


----------



## teemyob

*Rally*



LadyJ said:


> and can those on the rally listy showing unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked. Ta
> 
> Jacquie


Hello Jacquie,

I have not confirmed as yet, the motorhome is away for a long time for warranty and repairs. Not sure when we can get back to collect it when it is eventually ready from Down South.!

TM


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Jacquie/Scottie,

Booked and confirmed now, see you there some time on the Friday afternoon.

Colin and Sara


----------



## LadyJ

Still lots of you un confirmed on the rally list, you only have 10 days now left to book.

Jacquie


----------



## MyGalSal

OK We will give the 'Northern' show a go. I will put us down on the Rally page and book up tomorrow.
Let's hope it is as good as the Peterborough Show.
Sal


----------



## LadyJ

Those still un confirmed are

Sundial
bigfoot
Elvis1709
Pluie2
johnanesbruecke
teemyob (I know why)
alandsue
barney2
storeman
anita302
Dooney

Could you all be so kind to let me know you have booked or if you do not intend going also let me know so I can remove you from the rally list. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## MyGalSal

OK Lady J. We are all booked up. You can take us off your list. I have tried on the rally page to change our reservation to 'Confirmed' but can't see how to do that.
See you all next month.
Sal


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Sal ive taken you of me naughty list now  to confirm you click on the link in the e.mail you should have got when you added yourself to the rally list, but not to worry I will now do it for you


Jacquie


----------



## MyGalSal

Doh! :? 
Thanks Jacquie. I have just gone back to my emails and realised what I ought to have done (and tried to do belatedly!). That serves me right for all those times I have muttered 'why don't people just read the instructions!'  
Sal


----------



## Starblazer09

*starblazer09 confirmed*

booked tonight comformation email received our first show and meet looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Starblazer09

*confrmation*

think i posted my first post in wrong section. just to confirm we have booked tonight.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: confrmation*



Starblazer09 said:


> think i posted my first post in wrong section. just to confirm we have booked tonight.


Thank you Starblazer09 I wish they were all like you.

Have any more unconfirmed folks now booked by any chance?????

Jacquie


----------



## teemyob

*chance*

Still no sign of when MH will be back.

TM


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: chance*



teemyob said:


> Still no sign of when MH will be back.
> 
> TM


Im down South at the moment TM do you want me to chase it up :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## AlanVal

Booked and been confirmed .see you all there...

val & alan


----------



## LadyJ

You only have 6 more days in which to book for the Northern Show folks




Jacquie


----------



## trevorf

Tickets arrived in post yesterday, see you all there.  
10 minute journey for us after breakfast on Friday :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Trevor


----------



## LadyJ

Still quite of you un confirmed they being

bigfoot
Elivis1709 (I know why)
johnanesbruecke
teemyob (I know why)
alandsue
anita302

Booking closes on FRIDAY of this week folks SO PLEASE DO GET A MOVE ON if you haven't already booked.


Jacquie


----------



## didi

*Northern Motorcaravan Show, Cheshire Showground.*

Have just booked and paid, on-line, for the show. Will be arriving early afternoon on Friday. Hope there is some room left on the Motorhomefacts Club field.
See you all , Didi.


----------



## Techno100

*Re: Northern Motorcaravan Show, Cheshire Showground.*



didi said:


> Have just booked and paid, on-line, for the show. Will be arriving early afternoon on Friday. Hope there is some room left on the Motorhomefacts Club field.
> See you all , Didi.


Super! another Autocruise


----------



## ytank

just booked ye a bit late will be there  

hope we get good weather.com :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Hartlepool .... my daughter lives there in the old customs house by the marina 8)


----------



## SteveandSue

*Northern Rally*

Sorry for the delay, just got back from holidays last night.
We have booked with Warners and I have had the confirmation E Mail.
Looking forward to seeing you all there
Steve and Sue


----------



## ytank

about 1 mile from my house lol


----------



## Techno100

Can I park on your drive for the tall ships event then :lol: :lol:

Just kiddin  There'll be no room with that MONSTER 8O


----------



## ytank

:lol: i wish i had a drive and i would let ye but i live in a street house  sorry m8 but will be good to see the ships come in get ye self down for it


----------



## Techno100

Loads of parkin at my daughters BUT they're closing the roads so I'd be trapped


----------



## ytank

there are going to open loads of places for motorhome/caravans its going to be bad to get around near the key side :? :?


----------



## JimM

My tickets arrived to-day 

Is there any one else wanting to join us if you are planning to go remember pre booking closes on the 25th that is FRIDAY so don't delay 
Lets give the new venue a chance.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Northern Motorcaravan Show, Cheshire Showground.*



didi said:


> Have just booked and paid, on-line, for the show. Will be arriving early afternoon on Friday. Hope there is some room left on the Motorhomefacts Club field.
> See you all , Didi.


Hi didi

Could you please add your to our rally list, Thanks

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## ytank

well i am confirmed on the mmf pitch thanks and c ye there


----------



## Terrorgram

First time to one of these events! As much a trial run with my van and seeking good advice n fun when there, Gonna give Bobby Davro a miss though. :wink:


----------



## anita302

Hi

Just paid online for our pitch from Friday.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Anita


----------



## Techno100

Got my tickets 8)


----------



## sprokit

clianthus said:


> Hi Keith & George
> 
> Just to let you know that I got my ticket for the show last week, took a couple of weeks from booking to arrive, but they are obviously sending them out now.
> 
> I've confirmed you on the MHF list Keith.


Hi Jen / George

Hope you both enjoyed your hols 

Just to let you know the tickets have finally arrived - see you all Friday night. 8)

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## fdhadi

Ticket arrived today, see you all Friday pm :wink: .


----------



## anita302

Hi

Could someone let me know how to confirm attendance :? 

I have paid up now.

Anita


----------



## Techno100

You should have got an e.mail when you added your name to the rally list, you click on the link in the email and that confirms you on the rally list


----------



## anita302

Yes, I remember the email, but have now lost it.

Can one of the organisers, please send it to me again please.

Anita


----------



## aldhp21

Are there any spaces left?

Al.


----------



## LadyJ

aldhp21 said:


> Are there any spaces left?
> 
> Al.


Hi Al

I have opened the rally list up please add yourself to it as we still have a few unconfirmed on the rally list :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

* TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR BOOKING

Could all the unconfirmed please let me know if they are booking or not

Jacquie*


----------



## aldhp21

LadyJ said:


> Hi Al
> I have opened the rally list up please add yourself to it as we still have a few unconfirmed on the rally list :roll:
> Jacquie


Thanks Jacquie,

added to list, confirmed and booked tickets with outandabout 8:30 this morning.

See you there, cheers Al.


----------



## JimM

Hi Jac

Just spoken to "Grandad" please remove him as he has now got work commitments 
Jim


----------



## Terrorgram

*Booking*

As a new member, I mentioned this site when I booked my ticket. Where is the rally list that I have to confirm?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## trevorf

Hi Mike. Look at the menu top of the page. There is a button towards the right hand side "Rally/Tour" then go down to "Motorhome Rally Programme"

Find the rally you wish to join and add your name. You will then receive an Email confirming your attendance and instructions on how to confirm.


Trevor


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Booking*



Terrorgram said:


> As a new member, I mentioned this site when I booked my ticket. Where is the rally list that I have to confirm?
> Thanks
> Mike


Hi Mike as the rally listing was closed you would not have been able to add yourself to the list. I have now added you on though hope you enjoy the show and camping with MHF

Jacquie


----------



## Terrorgram

Thank you Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* Pre booking is now CLOSED for the Northern Show*

You can still go but will have to pay on the gate and camp n the General Area

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi all 

We have 59 confirmed for the Northern Rally.

Please if you want to camp with your freind then please try and arrive together,if not possible, then let us know WHEN you arrive.

if we want a raffle to raise Rally funds and for this years charity then we need some prizes please.
please 

We will have on Sale the New Rally Group flags.
see you all there.

George (scottie)


----------



## Techno100

We have no friends :roll:  YET :!: 8)


----------



## Dooney

What do the flags look like?

Jerry


----------



## Hezbez

Techno100 said:


> We have no friends :roll:  YET :!: 8)


Aww, I'll be your friend


----------



## Techno100

Hezbez said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no friends :roll:  YET :!: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, I'll be your friend
Click to expand...

Cool Hez 8)


----------



## Techno100

:idea: HOW ABOUT everyone puts a plackard in their windscreen with their username 

P.S. whats the score with the entertainment tickets??? we haven't received any for Bobby Davro and The BK's


----------



## JimM

P.S. whats the score with the entertainment tickets??? we haven't received any for Bobby Davro and The BK's[/quote said:


> Hi you pick up your tickets at the venue they do not send them with your show tickets
> Jim


----------



## Crindle

Hi......we are booked on, tickets received this morning but in the general area coloured green on the site map. Arranged and accepted through the CC with appropiate discount, however it seems that the CC is not represented. Thought Warners would have advised us at time of booking, gather there's no chance of joining everyone on the MHF bit ?.........Crindle.


----------



## scottie

Crindle said:


> Hi......we are booked on, tickets received this morning but in the general area coloured green on the site map. Arranged and accepted through the CC with appropiate discount, however it seems that the CC is not represented. Thought Warners would have advised us at time of booking, gather there's no chance of joining everyone on the MHF bit ?.........Crindle.


Hi Crindle

I will check with Warners,if the CC has droped out they might ,
A VERY BIG might,I will get back to you.

George


----------



## Crindle

Hi again.....much appreciated.......Crindle.


----------



## LadyJ

If you could all please download the MHF badge below and put you user name and christian names on it, it will help the rally marshal's in locating you if need be.


Your rally marshal for this event are scottie George & Angie and Clianthus Jenny & Ken


Jacquie


----------



## trevorf

Hi George

We have a few raffle prizes to donate. I could also offer to do a free gas safety check & damp check as a prize if you think its worthwhile.

Trevor


----------



## scottie

trevorf said:


> Hi George
> 
> We have a few raffle prizes to donate. I could also offer to do a free gas safety check & damp check as a prize if you think its worthwhile.
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trevor

Fantastic,I would buy tickets for the safety check.Any more offers of raffle prizes,all good fun and raise a bit of money at the same time.

Thanks for now

George


----------



## Hezbez

*Raffles Prizes*

We'll donate a bottle of whisky.


----------



## sprokit

scottie said:


> .............Any more offers of raffle prizes,all good fun and raise a bit of money at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for now
> 
> George


George

Got a few bits and bobs which are no use to us - will bring them with us (BBQ tools - 12 volt thermal mug) plus any others we come across, normal routine, bought and never used :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Techno100

3 litre box of red French Vino from moi


----------



## scottie

Hi again

Thanks to Hezbez,(Morag or Andy) not sure who,
Sprokit ( Keith )
techno100 (Andy)
and to all others have offered items,

The raffle will go ahead at the show.



George


----------



## Techno100

plus 2 packets of 100 x 300mm tiewraps


----------



## Hezbez

scottie said:


> ...Thanks to Hezbez,(Morag or Andy) not sure who,
> and to all others have offered items,
> 
> The raffle will go ahead at the show.
> 
> George


The offer was from Mo, the whisky belongs to Andy, but I'm sure he won't mind. 
Just as long as I don't take one of his 'good' bottles :lol:

P.S - George and Jim - time is running out for ordering your food parcel :wink:


----------



## anita302

Tickets arrived today.

Will have a look and see what we have for the raffle. 

Fingers crossed that this lovely sunny weather stays put for us.

Anita


----------



## scottie

Crindle said:


> Hi......we are booked on, tickets received this morning but in the general area coloured green on the site map. Arranged and accepted through the CC with appropiate discount, however it seems that the CC is not represented. Thought Warners would have advised us at time of booking, gather there's no chance of joining everyone on the MHF bit ?.........Crindle.


Hi
I have spoken to warners,and as i thought they say no.,but please drop over and say hi.
sorry
George


----------



## Hezbez

Do you know if we're on hardstanding or grass George?


----------



## scottie

Hi Hezbez

No I do not know YET,hopefully when I get me tickets there will be a site plan,I will let you know as soon as I can.


George


----------



## trevorf

As the Cheshire showground is basically one very large grass field I am sure we will all be on grass.



Trevor


----------



## scottie

Hi all
I posted that the New Rally Group Flags would be here in time for this rally,and we now have the , for the Members that asked what they look like.They will cost £8.50 or £10 by post.

thanks for now
scottie


----------



## Hezbez

scottie said:


> Hi all
> I posted that the New Rally Group Flags would be here in time for this rally,and we now have the , for the Members that asked what they look like.They will cost £8.50 or £10 by post.
> 
> thanks for now
> scottie


Aww scottie, you coulda ironed it before ye took the photie!


----------



## an99uk

*Flag*

Aww scottie, you coulda ironed it before ye took the photie![/quote]

I said the same thing :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Ayee yerl no be havin a sale will ya?


----------



## scottie

Techno100 said:


> Ayee yerl no be havin a sale will ya?


Hi
A Sale.

I will sell to anyone for the price of £8.50 or if you want it posted then it will be £10.

Now that's a bargain.

scottie


----------



## Techno100

Yes we'll ave one on the day if that's ok  I assume the whip ariel is included :lol:


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Well that's 1 sold,only another 99 to go.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Hi, 

We want to attend this show and would love to camp with all the gang once again, so if anyone who has purchased tickets for this event and have booked to pitch with the MHF group but sadly ends up having to cancel for some reason, then rather than be out of pocket, let me know and I will happily buy your tickets off you.

Hope to see all you who are attending there as whatever happens, we are definitely coming and we will be keen to come and find you all. George and Angie always make their meets lots of fun and everyone always has a right good giggle! 

Sue x


----------



## scottie

Hi All

We intend to run a raffle at the rally to raise funds,we have already been offered some nice prizes,but we could do with some more,it makes it more interesting,

We will be running the Quiz,Angie will not tell what is yet,But I know it will get members out and about.

Just as a reminder,if any member cant go,Sonesta is looking for tickets
thanks for now,see you next week


scottie.


----------



## JimM

*flags*



Techno100 said:


> Yes we'll ave one on the day if that's ok  I assume the whip ariel is included :lol:


Dont give up your day job just yet you will never make it as a comic
That is SCOTTIE you are talking to !!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: flags*



JimM said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we'll ave one on the day if that's ok  I assume the whip ariel is included :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont give up your day job just yet you will never make it as a comic
> That is SCOTTIE you are talking to !!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting Scottie is a tight a*** Jim???? :wink:

Sue :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Scottie, you have a PM.


----------



## Techno100

Dont give up your day job just yet you will never make it as a comic 
That is SCOTTIE you are talking to !!!!!! 


Looks like I'm being ganged up 8) on


----------



## trevorf

We are finally getting some much needed rain here in the North-West. In previous years the Cheshire agricultural show (which uses the same field) has been cancelled due to mud. At present the ground is so dry that it should be able to soak up a fair amount of water before causing problems.
Lets hope it stops raining for the weekend :wink: :wink: :wink: 




Trevor


----------



## gaspode

Hi all

We're currently just a few miles south of the showground and although it's rained overnight and been generally damp and miserable this morning the ground here is holding up well. We'll post an update on Wednesday when we get onto the showground.


----------



## dodger148

The WA postcodes are forecast rain all week, but the rains not been too bad this morning. 

If there are any ground problems on Wed am when we are pegging out (for ASOC) will post on here.

Tabley is used for agricultural shows and is used to the heavy pounding agri eqt so hopefully should be ok


----------



## b16duv

I'm coming to the show, but will be in the 'peter no-pals' section, as I only decided today.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

David


----------



## scottie

Hi David

There will be a few of our members parked in general camping,so you wont be alone,if all our members who are in general camping, come over to the MHF area and buy one of the New Rally Group Flags then you would be able to see each other.

all I can add to that is you are all welcome to come and say hello.

see you there.

scottie


----------



## Techno100

George will of course have ironed them all personally :lol: 
I'll get me coat


----------



## Jezport

Looking forward to this one  
Save me a pitch with a sea view :lol: 
Oh yes, away from anyone who doesn't like hearing the morning call of Tango the Macaw


----------



## CliveMott

We shall be there as well somewhere. R4MOT on the van and some nutter on a noisy motorbike!

Just had a thought, new show so new layout. The wife WILL have to take instructions on where to go from the marshals, oh dear another duel!

Chive


----------



## 1302

Jezport said:


> Looking forward to this one
> Save me a pitch with a sea view :lol:
> Oh yes, away from anyone who doesn't like hearing the morning call of Tango the Macaw


How early is that then 

I'm up at 9.00 am earliest - can the bird keep quiet until after that?? :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Jezport said:


> Tango the Macaw


I missed meeting Tango at the Newark show, hopefully I'll get to meet him at the Northern.

He's very well travelled for a bird, isn't he :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

b16duv said:


> I'm coming to the show, but will be in the 'peter no-pals' section, as I only decided today. David


Hi David, seeing as yer barred from the chatroom maybe we'll catch up at the Northern.

Pop down to our van for a beer if ya feel like it. I'll PM you my mobile number.


----------



## 1302

May I point you guys here...?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-89163-id-parade.html

if you feel you are photogenic enough


----------



## Hezbez

J99Dub said:


> May I point you guys here...?
> 
> if you feel you are photogenic enough


Sorry, don't want to scare ya off from your first rally :lol:


----------



## Polo

Come on you lot, its lovely here. Had a little bit of Manchester Dribble yesterday, but its overcast and cloudy today, but warm. MHF have a lovely pitch, it looks like plenty of room as well!!! (maybe). As for those being put in the 'no pals section' - you won't be far away, just a few steps.

Travel safely all of you, and we'll catch up with you in the next few days.

Polo and Himself (Beth and Ray)


----------



## scottie

Polo said:


> Come on you lot, its lovely here. Had a little bit of Manchester Dribble yesterday, but its overcast and cloudy today, but warm. MHF have a lovely pitch, it looks like plenty of room as well!!! (maybe). As for those being put in the 'no pals section' - you won't be far away, just a few steps.
> 
> Travel safely all of you, and we'll catch up with you in the next few days.
> 
> Polo and Himself (Beth and Ray)


Thanks Polo
Is the disabled parking next to us.

See you tomorrow afternoon,

scottie


----------



## Polo

Hi Scottie. The disabled area is not too far away, just over the road near the entertainment area. Sorry to say we have the Manchester More than Dribble at the moment, but the ground is still very firm. See you sometime tomorrow. Drive safely


----------



## Jezport

I have been working on a design for awning blocker panels and rooms. I will have a couple of the prototype panels attached to my van and would like as many people as possible to let me know their opinions on them before I go into full production.

Thanks
Jez


----------



## gaspode

Hi all

We're now on site and the news is all good.  

The ground is flat and firm, the pitch is a good size and we're right next to the exhibition area. We also have a toilet and shower block at the corner of the pitch so no walking miles in the morning if you want a shower.
When approaching the pitch we're next to a hedge, just before you come level with the entertainment marquee, we'll put the banner out later as a marker.
Weather is quite warm and dry with a stiff breeze ATM but we've had a few showers this morning.

We look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


----------



## Techno100

Friday eve about 19:30 we hope


----------



## DJMotorhomer

We will be there on Sunday for a browse 8)


----------



## aldhp21

gaspode said:


> Hi all
> We look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


We should be there about 8:00pm tomorrow. Sue's not coming this time, so me dad gets a trip out.

See you all then

Cheers
Alan


----------



## georgiemac

We will be there tomorrow, cant print the pennant off - printer now working - so can we please order a flag? Thanks


----------



## georgiemac

Sorry I mean my printer is not working !! :roll:


----------



## dodger148

The rain has stopped, still breezy though but not cold. We are the otherside of the hedge to MHF, Gaspode been to say hello.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there, 

Unfortunately we have not managed to get hold of any tickets to pitch in the MHF camp, so we will have to park up in the general camping/disabled field. However, despite us not being fully fledged MHF campers this time, we hope we can pop along a join in all the fun? I mean if Angie & George have organised one of their 'gazebo shindigs' again then we don't want to miss it especially as the lovely Jim will be there! 

Should arrive late Fri afternoon and I too would like to order a flag so that we can fly it in the general camping area. 

See ya all soon

Sue x


----------



## gaspode

Those of you who want to buy flags, stickers or keyrings etc. don't worry, we have a good selection on sale. Just see George or Jen.

We've had a couple of heavy showers this evening but no real problems.

Be aware that the lanes on the approach to the show are rather narrow and winding but easily passable, just follow the well signposted route from the A556.


----------



## Techno100

well its our first every rally and we settled in quick. Real nice like minded crowd. First friends aquired dave and diane: -) . Thanks to sue and gilbert for guided tour of burstner, awesome luxury drool from jacs . 
P.s. this phone rocks! Xperia x10i still the best


----------



## bozzer

*Northern! Motorhome Show - What a disappointment*

We've just arrived home, a day early from what we consider to be a very disappointing show and wondered what others thought.

We arrived Thursday lunchtime and toilets were locked and the ones near George and Angie, Scottie, didn't even have the steps built up to them.

5.30pm the noise from the Entertainment started. Whoever decided to place the entertainment in the midst of the campers didn't think it through. Surely the Entertainment should be a choice you make and everyone should not be subjected to it. We went to a Motorhome show not a music festival. Also relating to noise is the fact we had aircraft noise 24hrs a day, how people live there I don't know.

The show itself had exhibitors missing. O'Learys didn't show but when you see where they had been placed and think about the tent they brought to York I'm not surprised. We were chatting to an exhibitor and when you consider they had to pay £130 for 3 nights electric I'm not surprised some didn't bother when they saw the poor forecast.

We were surprised at the venue and expected a show ground with some permanent buildings. More Toilet facilities. Somewhere to walk/cycle to.

What a shame Warners messed up at York, at least it's Northern - Just and there was plenty to do as well as look at Motorhomes.


----------



## beverleyboy

I agree entirely. We went on Friday for the day. We felt it was the most disappointing show we have been to in the last three years.


----------



## Techno100

Well from our outlook as newbies We enjoyed it all despite the weather. The club is very welcoming and we made new acquaintances especially Dave and Diane, Sue and Gilbert Scottie and his crew  .
The Satuday entertainment... Bobby Davro/Duncan Norvelle were well worth £15 alone so not disappointed that the Baron Knights were pants and we left early but satisfied.

We bought Lafuma recliners, a two tread step, Taylor made Screens, Habitation door waste bin, BUT one thing not on our list was cruise control and I'm now the happy owner of a fitted AP900 £410 and worth every penny. The installer was very efficient. Adroit Services Ltd,Boston Lincs. 
Stuff to stop yer pans rattlin and a 6M carbon pole for my new club flag :-D


----------



## Brock

I've just come back from a day trip to the show. Very, very quiet. Very little new stock on show. I didn't feel disappointed because it was only a bit of petrol money and the entrance fee; we haven't been to a show for a while so it was a change.


----------



## ytank

yes not as good as the last 2 year bring back york . but it was still and good week end the kids where happy so thats good for me


----------



## Dooney

We enjoyed it, although disappointed O'Learys were not there as we wanted something from them!

I just want to know the quiz answers cos I think I only got about 3!

Lorna


----------



## DiscoDave

What a shame! Had the venue been York or Pickering I may have made the short journey but Knutsford was too far (My Wife is very close to having our first born and is not traveling very well at the moment).

Maybe they will take on board peoples thoughts and comments for the next effort at a northern do!


----------



## storeman

O'Leary's did not come even though they had paid and booked as they were too busy lol

Chris


----------



## bing76

very disapointing, site was very poor aircraft a real pain at 6 0'clock on a sunday morning , lack of stalls and i thought the lay out of them was very hap-hazard, missed o'learys was unable to buy half the things i wanted, will be hard pressed to come again next year


----------



## 1302

I'm disagreeing - fine show - I went to York two years ago which was good all right. I cant say I noticed any real difference between Knutsford and York in terms of scale.

The MHF peeps made us all very welcome


----------



## 1302

*Northern Motorcaravan Show Thanks*

Big thanks from both Alison and I and our friends Maurice and Julie - we were all bowled over with the welcome we got from you guys!

Scottie - thanks mate for organising everything and for YOUR welcome too. I'm involved in all sorts of car show stuff so I appreciate what goes into what you do 

Thanks to the ladies who organised the 'childrens nursery rhymes' competition - great idea (even if I did fox a few folk with my Old King Cole)

Thats to everyone we met in the camp area over the weekend - you are a great friendly bunch 

We look forward to meeting you all soon )

Paul and Alison  HIG 1302 / VW Compass Calypso


----------



## georgiemac

I second the above - good weekend thanks to the hard work of the Marshalls and others - it was nice to meet you all A special thanks to Andy and Morag for taking the time to set up out Aldi satellite system, it works at last!! Looking forward to meeting you all again.


----------



## georgiemac

We had a really good week-end and I am surprised and disappointed to read the comments - oh well horses for courses I suppose!! And I thought the Barron Knights were brilliant.


----------



## anita302

Been a couple of years since our last rally. But, we had a great time. Was great meeting some more MHF members and we were made very welcome by the Marshalls.  

I agree, the show could have done with some more stalls, but on the whole we enjoyed the weekend and are looking forward to becoming more of a regular at these events.

Anita


----------



## anita302

Ditto of above comments.

Loved the Nursery Rhymes competition, what a great way to get everyone chatting. The kids (and us adults) loved doing the drawing and then going around guessing what everyones else's was.

We were the - 'Rain Rain go away'. 

Made very welcome by the Marshalls, had a great time at the meet last night.

Looking forward to the next rally.

Anita & Family


----------



## 1302

:lol: Really struggled with your 'Rain rain go away'.....but got it in the end  
Alison


----------



## anita302

You'll have to blame the otherhalf for the design idea on the piccy.  

There was times over the weekend that we were singing - Rain rain GO AWAY. :roll: 

Anita


----------



## owl129

*show*

Hi
we would like to add our thanks to every body at the rally as well we had a really good time despite the rain, not to keen to the lay out of the show area but there you go. Hope our little granddaughter ( Verity) did not annoy too many persons but she will talk to anybody and if you talk back thats it you have a friend for life.
once again many thanks to all.

paul and sue


----------



## 1302

*Re: show*



owl129 said:


> Hi
> we would like to add our thanks to every body at the rally as well we had a really good time despite the rain, not to keen to the lay out of the show area but there you go. Hope our little granddaughter ( Verity) did not annoy too many persons but she will talk to anybody and if you talk back thats it you have a friend for life.
> once again many thanks to all.
> 
> paul and sue


Lovely little girl  
She told me her mummy was making toast to go with her dinner  
She didnt give any clue to the drawing, but we did get it correct


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 
Spoke to a guy this weekend who was on a rally with us, he goes to all the shows that he can and has been for around 20 years by the sound of it. 

He had been talking to some of the stall holders at Peterborough and other shows and many of them were not bothering with the Northern this year. One had rung up to book thinking that he had missed his slot and only 8 stall holders had booked so he didn't bother either. 

Mandy


----------



## dhutchy

There goes that north/south divide again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

A big thanks to George and Ange for the weekend. Shame about the weather.

So see you all at the Global.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Friant

Hi Jezport,
I'm intrigued by your new product, do you have any pics of the panels in place? Will they be like the sunblocker ones already available ? Sounds interesting


----------



## Jezport

Friant said:


> Hi Jezport,
> I'm intrigued by your new product, do you have any pics of the panels in place? Will they be like the sunblocker ones already available ? Sounds interesting


Hi,

They are a solid material offering a more substantial room than the sunblockers and are light weight unlike a full safari room.

I will send you a PM a bit later as I dont want to upset anyone who may consider a full description as advertising.


----------



## trevorf

Well we enjoyed the show despite a few rain showers!. I think it is only fair to have a show in the north-west. In previous years there has been Peterborough, Lincoln and York all over the eastern side of the country and nothing in the west north of Malvern!
Yes the show layout was a little haphazard, Yes you could hear the entertainment but not after 11:00PM, yes there were aircraft overhead but we are not moaners!!!
I am surprised nobody has moaned about the available bus outings.
I would have thought Warners would have organized buses to Chester and the Trafford centre and not just Knutsford. Did not bother us as we live here anyway but would have been nice for those who travelled from further afield. (Not a moan, just a suggestion :wink: )




Trevor & Julie


----------



## dodger148

Agree with Trevor, You expect some rain in this part of the world but the ground was cerainly firmer than some years at York or P/boro.

Pity not all of the bits and pieces traders turned up or booked. Yes the layout was terrible

Regarding the music you lot were further away than me, being directly behind the main marquee.

All our (ASOC) ralliers said they had enjoyed but most passed same comments over traders.

Regarding aircraft noise, Had you looked at maps you would have seen that Knutsford is in line with the flightpath of Manchester Airport and not a million miles away from Liverpool Airport.

Hope you are feeling better Gaspode - your MD said you hadnt been too well


----------



## bozzer

trevorf
We don't consider ourselves "moaners' these were just observations. 

We did infact have a good time with friends and we even met a couple we hadn't seen for 16 years and so had a good catch up. However we were disappointed with the show itself and lack of organisation by Warners.

On the feedback form we gave excellent to the Marshalls because as usual they were helpful and chatty. The rest was average or poor.

Regarding entertainment noise I still think you should have a choice whether you go or if you choose not to then you shouldn't have the excessive noise. 

I agree it was good to have a venue in the West but Carlisle area is north not Knutsford which I would class as the North Midlands of England. Don't forget Scotland!!


----------



## Rocles

We had a great weekend, thanks to all at MHFacts for the organizing and greeting / marshalling etc.

I can't criticize the show, big enough with plenty of variety, and lots of new and used vans to look at. Aircraft noise...didn't even notice it most of the time. Entertainment noise...always stopped at 11pm, so no prob to me. What I DID get VERY annoyed at was the large number of irresponsible dog owners who let their mutts roam freely, cr*pping everywhere , including right outside our habitation door ! I didn't see a single owner cleaning up after their animals...disgusting. The "keep it on a Lead" rule should be strictly enforced.


----------



## Rosbotham

dhutchy said:


> There goes that north/south divide again :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or is it east/west? With a couple of exceptions to prove the rule, those who weren't happy appear to come from the east of the pennines, those who thought it ok from the west. Perhaps distance travelled's a factor.

Surely can't be a surprise that if you go somewhere that's 10 miles away from one of busiest airports in the country, there might be the odd bit of aircraft noise.

Can't comment, didn't go...

   

Paul


----------



## tessajoe

*n/m/show*

well we had a great time all 8 of us,good beer was served in the beer tent,we did not hear the noise of planes etc,all our neighbours were very pleasant,the stewarding was a1,no mud{unlike york}and we had a great barbeque,and met 2 very nice newbies from holyhead.we will be returning next year.


----------



## b16duv

I took the kids to the show this time, and we had a nice relaxing weekend.

Good points: -

The ground was hard, despite the rain.

Got some help from Hillview awnings with my omnistor which won't close properly. Many thanks to Brent for his assistance.

Met some 'names' and put 'faces' to them on the MHF pitch (we were welcomed even though we were in the cooncil camping bit!) 

Thanks to George and Angie for welcoming us to the get together on Saturday night.

Bought some more LED's from Aten lighting and enjoyed a 10% discount.

Towsure were doing a 10% offer and free carriage so ordered some bits for the boat trailer.

Toilets were clean, and bins emptied regularly.

Good, friendly marshalls.

The Bad Bits: -

Warners obviously asked the wrong 5 year old to design the traffic management. Narrow lanes with loads of overhanging branches.

Many traders not there that I expected, in particular O'Learys as I needed some stuff from them.

Not dogs, but OAP's were the problem for us - they seem to think they have the right to just shove you out of the way/jump the queue.

The weather - a head wind all the way to the show resulted in 19mpg!

The honey wagon rolled past our pitch trailing the dirty suction hose on the ground!

Speed limit blatantly ignored by all and sundry, including the organiser!

David


----------



## dhutchy

Paul i'm from t'other side of pennines (right side :wink: :lol and i went, it did seem quieter though then again it was sunday and we normally go on the saturday so i can't compare swazy wong was working (french that is


----------



## webfoot

*NORTHERN MOTORHOME SHOW*

This was our first rally with the forum and we must thank everyone for making us so welcome. You all cheered us up immensly after we sadly lost our wee dog last Tuesday. Although the show might not have been to everyones taste, the company was excellent. Thanks again to Scottie and his team, hope we meet up again.


----------



## joedenise

I know we have Newbury which is south but still 3-4 hrs away 

dependant on M25 it would be nice to have a really southern show as 

there are so few dealers in this area.

Joe


----------



## CliveMott

We came back a day early. No real theme to the event and "by gad its grim up north" as they say so came back to the warmth of the south coast where we now live. Back to wearing shorts.
I had a fight on the Thursday afternoon trying to put up the awning but gave up, had better luck on Friday afternoon so that 10 of us could get inside on Friday night. Took it down on Saturday night.
MUCH prefer Pickering to either Cheshire or York. A nice warm environment and beautiful countryside. If this show stays at Cheshire we won,t bother next year. For a 473 mile round trip it needs to be special.

C.


----------



## Elvis1709

*Re: Northern! Motorhome Show - What a disappointment*



bozzer said:


> We've just arrived home, a day early from what we consider to be a very disappointing show and wondered what others thought.
> 
> We arrived Thursday lunchtime and toilets were locked and the ones near George and Angie, Scottie, didn't even have the steps built up to them.
> 
> 5.30pm the noise from the Entertainment started. Whoever decided to place the entertainment in the midst of the campers didn't think it through. Surely the Entertainment should be a choice you make and everyone should not be subjected to it. We went to a Motorhome show not a music festival. Also relating to noise is the fact we had aircraft noise 24hrs a day, how people live there I don't know.
> 
> The show itself had exhibitors missing. O'Learys didn't show but when you see where they had been placed and think about the tent they brought to York I'm not surprised. We were chatting to an exhibitor and when you consider they had to pay £130 for 3 nights electric I'm not surprised some didn't bother when they saw the poor forecast.
> 
> We were surprised at the venue and expected a show ground with some permanent buildings. More Toilet facilities. Somewhere to walk/cycle to.
> 
> What a shame Warners messed up at York, at least it's Northern - Just and there was plenty to do as well as look at Motorhomes.


I must confess, I was surprised at all the negative comment about the show! Maybe some of the comments about the show were accurate, but for us, we come to enjoy the comaradarie of the MHF members and to enjoy getting together with other Motorhomers and we had a great time. The entertainment was first class, the show was interesting enough, and we bought lots of stuff. The MHF Rally was excellently Marshalled, so well done to them, and thanks.
Steve & Anne [Elvis1709]


----------



## CourtJester

Our first show and we enjoyed it. We stayed one night. Not far for us to travel as we are only 18 miles from Knutsford.

Bought a solar panel and had it expertly fitted on site. We also bought an awning wind break.

Hope this becomes a regular event at Knutsford. The locality of Manc Airport didn't bother us and Cheshire countryside is one of the best.

Sorry if some of you "Southern Softies' couldn't cope!

We are off to the Malvern show in August. I'll be trying my hand at line dancing if my feet are able, (recovering from Guillian-Barre Syndrome - 11th week).


Cheers


----------



## drfcchris

*Taken at the Knutsford Motorhome Show ???*

We were at the Knutsford Show over the weekend did anyone else see the 'dish' a couple of fields away ?

looking out of our van we saw this ,just couldn't resist taking a photo !!!!

Any comments or captions !!!!!

---- "excuse me mate who fitted ya satelite dish ? "----

Rgds Chris

drfcchris


----------



## Codfinger

*dish*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ytank

well i think 300 mile was a bit to much for my van as the gear box is f-----ed now and its in garage now for a noisy gear box and sticky 1st and 2nd this will be the 3rd time for the box now i have a 2400 mile to do in august :?: will it be ok this time :? :? :?


----------



## clianthus

Thanks to Angie & George for a great rally and to JimM who took over from me as 2nd marshal.

Really good quiz, I might pinch the nursery rhymes idea for my next rally, it'll make a change from Pub names.

As I normally do the southern area shows it was lovely to meet the northern crowd, especially those who had travelled all the way from Scotland. You are a very friendly bunch up there.   

Well hope to see some of you again at a future rally.


----------



## fdhadi

Yes, must thank the MHF marshals for the good work again.

Well Done


----------



## 1302

*Re: show*



owl129 said:


> Hi
> we would like to add our thanks to every body at the rally as well we had a really good time despite the rain, not to keen to the lay out of the show area but there you go. Hope our little granddaughter ( Verity) did not annoy too many persons but she will talk to anybody and if you talk back thats it you have a friend for life.
> once again many thanks to all.
> 
> paul and sue


Lovely little girl  
She told me her mummy was making toast to go with her dinner  
She didnt give any clue to the drawing, but we did get it correct


----------



## Jezport

Thanks to Angie and George from the Jezport family. You did a great job.


----------



## SteveandSue

Again - Thanks to Angie & George for marshalling the rally and the warm welcome when we arrived. Look forward to seing you at Lincoln show 

Steve & Sue


----------



## bozzer

Can the Moderators explain why my post 'Northern! Motorhome Show. What a disappointment' has been merged with the Rally post. 

We weren't on the rally, but did have a chat with George and Angie. The post did not refer to the rally at all but was saying how we were disappointed with the Show. 

Now it appears we are disappointed with the rally which is certainly not true.


----------



## zoro

Well done Angie & George another great Rally.

We hope ken is feeling better.

Steve & Jo


----------



## scottie

bozzer said:


> Can the Moderators explain why my post 'Northern! Motorhome Show. What a disappointment' has been merged with the Rally post.
> 
> We weren't on the rally, but did have a chat with George and Angie. The post did not refer to the rally at all but was saying how we were disappointed with the Show.
> 
> Now it appears we are disappointed with the rally which is certainly not true.


Hi
I think the mods merged the 3 posts into one,just to keep all the show items in one place.
Thanks .
George


----------



## glenm

Thanks to Angie and George for all the work they put into organising an excellent rally, we enjoyed the show bought a few goodies, met some nice people, and the ground stayed firm despite the rain if it had been at york or pickering it could have been a mudbath, and i wasn't aware that it didn't rain in the south  
James & Hazel


----------



## clianthus

bozzer said:


> Can the Moderators explain why my post 'Northern! Motorhome Show. What a disappointment' has been merged with the Rally post.
> 
> We weren't on the rally, but did have a chat with George and Angie. The post did not refer to the rally at all but was saying how we were disappointed with the Show.
> 
> Now it appears we are disappointed with the rally which is certainly not true.


Hi bozzer

There were at one time today 4 different threads running on The Northern Show. I have merged all the threads about the Northern show into one thread in the "Shows Uk & Abroad Forum".

It is far easier for folks to search for info on previous shows if it is in that forum and everything is in one thread, whether we have a rally at the show or not.

Sorry you were disappointed with the show, you should have been at our rally, that was great.


----------



## bozzer

Thanks

We weren't disappointed with our rally thank you very much but we were disappointed with the show. Perhaps if you'd actually read the post you'd have understood this.

We'll certainly try a MHF rally in future but not at Knutsford.

Jan


----------



## Sonesta

Yes it was a great weekend and we had a fab time. I don't think I have stopped laughing the entire weekend!  The MHF mob really are a great bunch of characters and it was great to meet up again with familiar faces and equally as great to make acquaintance with so many new ones too. 

Personally we had no complaints about the show at all and despite a few traders missing, I still managed to give my hubbys wallet a good airing :lol:

A big thank you to Jetski who due to his daughter suddenly going into labour with her first baby, had to cancel and we really appreciated him sending a pm offering to sell us his pre-booked tickets, especially as he went to the trouble to meet us in a layby on the motorway to do the handover! Apologies once again Jetski for our appalling navigation skills!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope your daughter's labour progressed without any problems and I hope you are now the proud grandad of a new bouncy baby!

Thanks to George & Angie for such a fantastic rally and as usual you both did a super duper job! :thumbright:

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## 1302

scottie said:


> bozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I think the mods merged the 3 posts into one,just to keep all the show items in one place.
> Thanks .
> George
> 
> 
> 
> George I posted a thread with thanks to you and your crew - I guess that was merged too - just so you know we appreciated all your efforts and the warm welcome we received
> 
> Paul and Alison
> HIG 1302
Click to expand...


----------



## bigfoot

Thanks to the MHF organisers for a great w/e.
I can't see how some people find the show dissapointing,is this a comparison with others and if so which are the best.
The bogs and showers were very classy must have been left over from the County show a few weeks ago!


----------



## alandsue

Many thanks to George, Angie, Ken. Jen, Jim & Val and all the people we met. Enjoyed the rally immensely. Happy and skint.

Alan & Sue


----------



## Sonesta

Hi bigfoot, 

I too am wondering why some folk find certain shows so disappointing as by and large I think all the shows are pretty well organised by Warners. They have no control over such things as the weather and if they put the entertainment tents a good distance from the camping fields then I am sure they would receive lots of complaints saying the marquees were too far to walk to!!!!!! So i suppose whatever they did, it is virtually impossible for them to please everybody! As for trade stands, again I am sure Warners are equally as disappointed as we the visitors are when exhibitors dont book spaces or pull out at the last minute, as let's face it, this obviously will reflect badly on their venues and of course financially, they must be losing out on valuable revenue too? But again just like with the weather, they have no control over exhibitors personal circumstances or the current financial climate!

Personally, I think when you go along to these shows, especially as a camper for the full weekend, you go to enjoy the whole atmosphere of mingling with likeminded people and having a fun weekend and to my mind, it is so much more than just walking around trade stands etc.

Entertainment noise ..... well I saw it as background music when we sat outside enjoying a glass of wine and to be fair it all stopped at 11 pm anyway so it wasn't like it went on until the early hours! And as for aircraft noise above - can't say I personally noticed it that much myself and even if I had, it was only for a weekend so I wouldn't have let it bother me anyway! 

I think you just have to enjoy life and make the most out of every opportunity and whatever the weather, or whatever the situation then look for as many positives as you can. Let's face it - when we are all 6 foot under we will be subjected to plenty of silence then! 

Sue


----------



## trevorf

> I think you just have to enjoy life and make the most out of every opportunity and whatever the weather, or whatever the situation then look for as many positives as you can. Let's face it - when we are all 6 foot under we will be subjected to plenty of silence then!


Well said Sue, couldn't agree more. I wish everybody I met had your attitude to life.   

Trevor


----------



## AlanVal

Just back last night from four days at Knutsford..Thanks Angi and Scottie another good job done by you both and your helpers.You were kept going .. 
We enjoyed the show missed O`learies and Towtal both placed we wanted to see . Still managed to spend plenty though.
Had Airide suspension fitted at a cost but what a difference it s made no swaying about from side to side now..Only extra was we had to have spacer fitted as well.
We enjoyed hearing the music in the background it wasn't that loud and finished at 11pm anyway .the Aircraft did`net bother us either .
sorry we did`nt get over to the gathering on the Saturday night to meet everyone we were having a wee dram and talking and before we knew it it was to late.
As for the comment about dog owners not picking up after them I hope it wasn't referring to us, as everywhere we go we are armed with pocket fulls of poo bags and we always pick up after us, and I must say I did`nt see any dogs running around off their leads not in mf group anyway..ours certainly was`nt.
Shame about the weather but no point moaning about it you just make the most of it it could have been worse you want to live here.... lol

Val & Alan


----------



## Briarose

Jezport said:


> Friant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jezport,
> I'm intrigued by your new product, do you have any pics of the panels in place? Will they be like the sunblocker ones already available ? Sounds interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> They are a solid material offering a more substantial room than the sunblockers and are light weight unlike a full safari room.
> 
> I will send you a PM a bit later as I dont want to upset anyone who may consider a full description as advertising.
Click to expand...

Hi I would be interested too, I can't see why anyone would consider it advertising............would they ? if members are asking for info maybe that is different to someone just posting info if you see what I mean :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Got home last night. Didn’t stop over in the Lake District on the way up the road due to the horizontal rain  

Another great rally and show.

Big thanks to George & Angie, Ken & Jen, Jim & Val – lots of work involved in marshalling the field, putting up the gazebos, running the raffle, organising the quiz (and all the other work we don’t see).

The weather could have been kinder, but the ground held up very well.

The aircraft didn’t bother us at all and as Sonesta says the entertainment noise was a bit like background music.

Cannot say we noticed any dog mess around our van or where we were walking.

We caught up with some old friends, got to know others a bit better and met some new ones  

The layout of the show was a bit strange – I just couldn’t get my bearings all weekend :? 

Why is buying goodies so much fun :lol: 

Oh, and can someone please confirm – was it or wasn’t it Jodrell Bank??!!


----------



## fdhadi

Hi hezbez,

I can confirm it was NOT Jodrell Bank which is about 10miles further south towards J18. Jodrell Bank is also quite a bit bigger.

It was nice meeting you both, thanks for the book.

Frank


----------



## Sonesta

Briarose said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jezport,
> I'm intrigued by your new product, do you have any pics of the panels in place? Will they be like the sunblocker ones already available ? Sounds interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> They are a solid material offering a more substantial room than the sunblockers and are light weight unlike a full safari room.
> 
> I will send you a PM a bit later as I dont want to upset anyone who may consider a full description as advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I would be interested too, I can't see why anyone would consider it advertising............would they ? if members are asking for info maybe that is different to someone just posting info if you see what I mean :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Nette,

I actually had a good look at Jezport's prototype panels at the show and I was really impressed with them especially as they are waterproof and UV resistant. George (Scottie) suggested eyelets down the side so that you can tie the panels together where they meet at each corner, which I think would be an excellent addition and I also think some kind of zipped/velcro doorway that you could roll up would be a very good idea too. I have a set of the Lilypad leisure windblockers which I have been delighted with but I would be tempted to buy a set of Jezports too when he has come up with a design that he is 100% satsified with.

Sue


----------



## Techno100

Please do let us know how the remapping pans out


----------



## Sonesta

Techno100 said:


> Please do let us know how the remapping pans out


Hiya,

On the journey back from the show this was obviously the first and only chance we have had so far to to test it out after having it done at the show and Gilbert's findings so far are as follows:

MPG on the way down to the show was 22.6 and on the journey back it was 24.5 according to the trip computer. However naughty Gilbert did put his foot down hard on the return journey hitting speeds of ** per hour, so obviously this would affect the MPG.

He also found the acceleration at higher speeds was very much improved!

So the WOW tuning show offer of not paying a penny for 7 days looks like poor old Gilbert will be having to get his wallet out yet again!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: http://www.wowmotorhome.co.uk/

It was lovely meeting you and your wife and I hope you enjoy driving your motorhome with the new cruise control you had fitted at the show.

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## trevorf

> Oh, and can someone please confirm - was it or wasn't it Jodrell Bank??!!


As Frank said, Jodrell bank is much bigger and about 10 miles away to the east of J18.

As far as I know it is connected to Jodrell bank and run by the University of Manchester. Not sure if it is a separate smaller radio telescope or just used to help align the main dish.

Trevor


----------



## Rosbotham

It's all linked in : see this. (I believe the dish is Pickmere)


----------



## JollyJack

*Northern Show Knutsford*

Thoroughly enjoyed the show! A big thank you to the Marshalls - Angie & George also to Jenny & Ken (hope you are feeling better Ken) and also to Jim. You worked your socks off for us and we are very grateful.

Nice part of the country, nice people - good company and we look forward to the next time


----------



## Techno100

> It was lovely meeting you and your wife and I hope you enjoy driving your motorhome with the new cruise control you had fitted at the show.
> 
> Sue & Gilbert


Very nice to have become acquainted with you both too and next time I'll maybe be cheeky enough to ask for a viewing of your palace  
The cruise control is excellent thank you, I'd recommend to anyone.

Did Gilbert go for the economy map or performance map? your feedback might suggest either :lol: 
Andy n Jacs


----------



## Bernies

Better late than never....we had a great time too. It was nice meeting everybody and we plan to do it more often ( better bring some more tablet to keep the expat Scots happy though!) :lol:


----------



## jetski

*northern motorhome show*

thanks for the comments sue sonesta glad you enjoyed the show
daughter
had a baby girl 11.30 friday nite jetski


----------



## camoyboy

We went to this show not knowing what to expect, except that the MHF bit would be top rate as usual with George, Angie, Ken and Jen at the helm. It was a 480 miles round trip for us, so we managed to get Friday off work so we could make an early start. We left hot and sunny Norfolk in our shorts and tee shirts, and arrived at Knutsford in the cold and rain,and had to dig out the winter coats. It stayed like that for most of the weekend but the company on site more than made up for it. 
We didn't really want anything from the show so we went round Friday afternoon to pick up a couple of bits and chat to a few regulars. Saturday we took the bus to Knutsford and then the train into Manchester where we spent the day looking round the centre.
The evening was spent with friends in their awning catching up on the news.
Sunday morning (still raining) we found we had won a prize in the raffle, and probably had the lowest score in the nursery ryhmes quiz. Another lap of the show and it was time to watch the Moto GP, before packing up and saying goodbye tilll the next time.
Didn't have any problems with noise or aircraft, but there were a few dogs running around off leads which can be a problem as Sara has an allergy to dogs.
Was the trip worth it? Definately yes, we enjoy all our trips away and this was no exception. Just the insults from Jim made it all worthwhile. We always feel we are lucky to be able to enjoy this particular lifestyle, especially in the company of other likeminded folk.
So thanks to all of you who helped to make our weekend enjoyable, and we look forward to seeing you again soon,
Colin and Sara


----------



## Starlight

As we are thinking of changing from a caravan to a motorhome we decided to come and have a look round this show at some vans. We came over with our tourer and camped sat night on the camping field. It was brilliant we loved it and we spoke to loads of people with motorhomes and looked inside lots of fantastic vans. We were shocked by how spacious a lot of vans are as we have never had a proper look inside many before now. We really do think after going to knutsford that a motorhome will suit us better but now we fancy a slightly bigger van than we originally planned.
We thought the show was ace and we had a great time looking round all the trade stalls and dealers and we even dared to look round one or two accompanied viewing vans that left us speechless one was a Burstner but can't remember the name of the model and the other i think was called Autotrail Chiefter. They were both luxurious inside but way out of our price range I'm afraid unless our lottery numbers come up trumps.
The entertainment noise was not a problem for us and we thought it made the whole weekend and were impressed by the acts. No it isn't a music festival but it is a fun weekend so you have to expect some level of noise! If you want peace and tranquility then maybe a outdoor show with thousands of visitors located under a flight path is not an ideal choice for you!


----------



## scottie

Hi Campers

I am sorry in the delay on posting,but,better late than never.

1st can I thank Ken & Jen Jim & Val for their assistance running another successful rally.

A Big thanks to all the members who made it all run smooth,and taking part in the fun and the social side of the rally,and for all the gifts that were donated for the raffle,Thank you from me.


The Weather was as usual for ''The Northern Rally'' wet and windy,
but that only dampened our clothes not our spirits,



I am very pleased to announce both as the rally marshal and as the group treasurer, that we won a prize from Warner's as the best group.

The £100. prize was received by Jen at the show,watch for her photo in the next issue.


Thanks to Warner's for the prize. 

Hope to see you all again Soon

Scottie


an99uk/Angie

Just like to add my bit, thank you thank you to all you lovely people who joined us at Knutsford and who joined in with the nursery rhyme/ children's song quiz. I hope you enjoyed doing it as much as I enjoyed marking them, some of the answers made me literally laugh out loud.
The winner was Suzton. Congratulations. 
I could post the answers if anyone is interested.
Angie


----------



## MyGalSal

Thanks to the marshalls for working their socks off. It was a great rally. We only intended to buy an MHF flag but popped into the Burstner Elegance 821 whilst only strolling by and fell in love with it. Hotfooted back to MHF site to have a look at Sonesta's and fell in love with it all over again. What to do? We love our Hymer but are so impressed with the 821 we have even decided to take the plunge and go full-timing! All we have to do now is.......... Anyone want to buy a much loved, almost new Hymer?  

We, too, saw loose dogs on the site which is a pity. As the CC says - Everyone loves your dog - on a lead!

Like Hezbez, I had difficulty working out my bearings. Glad I wasn't the only one.

We have stopped off at the Lakes on the way home and having mixed weather but overall OK. Driving horizontal rain has passed! The peaceful lakeland walks are good to clear the head when you are trying to work out all the ramifications of fulltiming.

See you at the next show!

Sal


----------



## Elvis1709

scottie said:


> Hi Campers
> 
> I am sorry in the delay on posting,but,better late than never.
> 
> 1st can I thank Ken & Jen Jim & Val for their assistance running another successful rally.
> 
> A Big thanks to all the members who made it all run smooth,and taking part in the fun and the social side of the rally,and for all the gifts that were donated for the raffle,Thank you from me.
> 
> The Weather was as usual for ''The Northern Rally'' wet and windy,
> but that only dampened our clothes not our spirits,
> 
> I am very pleased to announce both as the rally marshal and as the group treasurer, that we won a prize from Warner's as the best group.
> 
> The £100. prize was received by Jen at the show,watch for her photo in the next issue.
> 
> A list of funds raised.
> 
> Rally Fees £ 57.00
> Raffle Tickets £110.00
> Flags Sold £ 93.50
> Prize £100.00
> 
> Thanks to Warner's for the prize.
> 
> Hope to see you all again Soon
> 
> Scottie
> 
> an99uk/Angie
> 
> Just like to add my bit, thank you thank you to all you lovely people who joined us at Knutsford and who joined in with the nursery rhyme/ children's song quiz. I hope you enjoyed doing it as much as I enjoyed marking them, some of the answers made me literally laugh out loud.
> The winner was Suzton. Congratulations.
> I could post the answers if anyone is interested.
> Angie


Hi Scottie,
Congratulations on the Best Group prize from Warners! It reflects very well on Motorhome Facts and all the members that took part!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JollyJack

I'll second that: well deserved well done Scottie!


----------



## Hezbez

scottie said:


> I am very pleased to announce both as the rally marshal and as the group treasurer, that we won a prize from Warner's as the best group.
> 
> The £100. prize was received by Jen at the show,watch for her photo in the next issue.
> 
> Thanks to Warner's for the prize.


Well done MHF!
It would be interesting to know what criteria they judged us against for 'best group'.


----------



## storeman

Hi all 

A big thank you to George and Angie on a great rally. As for the site I could not fault it as the aeroplanes above did not bother us at all. did not miss O'learys as they are just up the road from me lol. And to the knockers of Knutsford it was a new show which if given a chance could get better. personally I think they should drop the northern part of the title as it is not in the north. 

Chris and Pearl


----------



## clianthus

> Well done MHF!
> It would be interesting to know what criteria they judged us against for 'best group'.


Hi Hezbez

The prize was from the Club Prize Draw, we weren't judged, I think we sort of won the raffle :lol: :lol:

It was most unexpected as we didn't even know they had a club prize draw :? :?


----------



## Hezbez

clianthus said:


> The prize was from the Club Prize Draw, we weren't judged, I think we sort of won the raffle :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was most unexpected as we didn't even know they had a club prize draw :? :?


But if there had been a prize for the best club there we would definitely have won that as well :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Here here :!: 8)


----------



## ned

*KNutsford rally*

Thanks to george and Angie,

Apart from the sterling work they did over the weekend they were the prime motivators in setting up a new club. The billy no-mates club. We numbered at least 385 that weekend and they seemed very adept at increasing the numbers as a variety of peripatetic MHF members were uncerimoniously shunted into a field some distance from the main action. It was just unfortunate that all these members hadn't booked to join the MHF lager. Still good banter between the new cub members and the rally officers helped the weekend go with a swing as we zipped past 'headquarters' to watch them slowly sink below table top as the beer cans grew.

Nice to see all of you and yes we have booked for the western in August so we will be the ones looking smug. Nice to see Zoro's new Hymer Exis. He must have loads of dosh as he got two new electric folding bikes as well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers......... Keep em waxed Ned


----------



## scottie

*Re: KNutsford rally*



ned said:


> Thanks to george and Angie,
> 
> Apart from the sterling work they did over the weekend they were the prime motivators in setting up a new club. The billy no-mates club. We numbered at least 385 that weekend and they seemed very adept at increasing the numbers as a variety of peripatetic MHF members were uncerimoniously shunted into a field some distance from the main action. It was just unfortunate that all these members hadn't booked to join the MHF lager. Still good banter between the new cub members and the rally officers helped the weekend go with a swing as we zipped past 'headquarters' to watch them slowly sink below table top as the beer cans grew.
> 
> Nice to see all of you and yes we have booked for the western in August so we will be the ones looking smug. Nice to see Zoro's new Hymer Exis. He must have loads of dosh as he got two new electric folding bikes as well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers......... Keep em waxed Ned


Hi Ned

It was good to see you even though you came from the no mates/no-pals group, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you know you are more than welcome to enjoy our group hospitality,another time.

Hi Campers

we raised £110. on the raffle,from that we have donated £40.to the MHF chosen charity.
Thanks again for all the support and gifts that made it all possible.

George (scottie)


----------

